# Wo gibt es Trails



## Allan1233 (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Könnte mir jemand sage wo viel trails sind oder Sprünge weil ich fahre nur in Quellental und es wird langweilig und überall wo ich war ist alles wegen


----------



## thissnow (8. Juli 2020)

Einfach den Berg zum Fernsehturm hochfahren und dann schauen wo es wieder runter geht. 
Da sind eigentlich Recht viele Trails wenn man beim Turm startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (9. Juli 2020)

Allan1233 schrieb:


> ...und überall wo ich war ist alles wegen


du hast das doch wohl hoffentlich nicht während des führens eines kfz oder trail ballerns aufm handy getippt???


----------

